# moused



## Amsbred (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello all,
I have some difficulty While reading FreeBSD documentation about configuring mouse deamon: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/compatibility-kbd-mice.html#moused
That mentions:

```
The default console driver, syscons(4), provides the ability to use a mouse pointer in text consoles to cut & paste text. Run the mouse daemon, moused(8), and turn on the mouse pointer in the virtual console:
# moused -p /dev/xxxx -t yyyy
# vidcontrol -m on
```
Where xxxx is the mouse device name and yyyy is a protocol type for the mouse. However I have no idea how can I get those informations?

In short, I want know if there is a way to use mouse to select, copy and paste.

Thank you in advance for keeping me updated.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 14, 2015)

Just enable moused: `sysrc moused_enable=YES`. That should just work if you have a USB mouse.


----------



## Amsbred (Jul 14, 2015)

tobik said:


> Just enable moused: `sysrc moused_enable=YES`. That should just work if you have a USB mouse.


Actually, I have a Laptop touchpad


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 14, 2015)

Should not matter.

If you need more control over your touchpad read this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad#How_to_use_it


----------

